# The Rabbit: An Unexpected Journey



## sweet_buns (Apr 12, 2013)

So i have this naughty "little" English Angora buck who thinks he's a stud and is always at the girls hutches when he's let out, trying to put the moves on the ladies. He doesn't have a bunk mate yet so he's always at the other hutches, trying to impress the females. 

One day we decided that his hutch wasn't big enough and he needed new living quarters, so we decided to use pet fencing to create an enclosure (we used fencing for the roof too) and a small wooden kennel for him to use as his hidey hole when he wants to. It looked great and he now had so much room to walk around and stand up etc. 

We tested to make sure it was secure and he wouldn't be able to escape. It felt strong and secure, or so we thought... until one day when it was time to check up on Merry, whose turn it was to run around for part of the day, i found Gimli mating with her! He had managed to pull a corner of the enclosure apart (which was bound by wire i might add, strong little bugger) and squeezed through so he could get it on with Merry. 

Merry was never supposed to have babies and i did everything i could to keep them all separated (except for the bonded ones, some of which are desexed) but we underestimated the strength that English Angoras apparently have and as a result, we now have some babies! 

Babies are normally a happy affair, and don't get me wrong, i am excited about the babies on the one hand, but on the other hand the pregnancy was unplanned and I didn't want Merry having any babies. 1 because i already have 5 rabbits and was not ready to look after babies, and 2 because she's 2yrs old now and has never had any.

I've been putting off getting her desexed because things just kept popping up and the money was going elsewhere, but after this experience I'm going to book her in ASAP because i don't want anymore accidental pregnancies. >.< Well, it wasn't so accidental as far as Gimli was concerned. lol

In all honesty, i thought that fertilization didn't happen because it has been about 2 months since the incident (im aware that gestation is normally 30 days but im 99% sure it had been well more than 30 days when she gave birth. I probably have lost count of the time that's really passed since their encounter, but it feels like more time has passed), but when i went to do the usual morning feed, water, clean litter trays and let whoevers turn it is out to play, i noticed something moving in the nest. I thought the nest was just a false pregnancy because she bunks with a desexed male and since it was 2 months since she mated, i never expected to see any babies from her. But when i approached the hutch, i could see something moving in the hay through the little opening in the nest box. I was terrified and excited at the same time, because i realised she'd had babies...

She allowed me to open the door and look inside. I didn't touch the nest or anything, just peeked inside to see if i could see anything without disturbing her or the babies but they were buried under hay and fur, so i left them alone until i got a chance to have a look after she left the room.

I moved aside the fur and saw all these different coloured, bald little things wriggling around. I counted 7 altogether, including 1 that i found near the entrance of the nest, exposed to the cold and away from the others. He was lifeless when i found him. So 6 remained, alive and somewhat healthy. I saw somewhat because there is a smaller and skinnier one who didn't seem to be getting much, if any milk. He wasn't as active as the others either.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 12, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 1 Day old*

Here they are at 1 day old. Merry accidentally scratched them, so i cut her nails though im now worried that i might have made it worse since she hasn't had time to ware them down. But they are all scabbed and healing well so hopefully there wont be any new scratches. Is it just me or do they look quite big and hairy for being 1 day old?


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 13, 2013)

Today i woke to find that the little one i tried to help by holding Merry down while it fed, didn't survive. I knew in my heart that it most likely wouldn't survive but i tried to give it a chance and hoped it would, but it wasn't enough. 

So from the litter of 7, there are now 5 left. Or that's at least how many there were supposed to be, except that when i took them out this morning to check whether they'd been fed or not, i found 6. There was also a little bit of fresh blood on a piece of hay. Then it dawned one me. The one that i assumed had wriggled it's way out of the nest to virtually the other side of the hutch was never in the nest in the first place. Merry had given birth again. 

Either that or i had miss counted. But I'd taken them out 4 times in 2 days and feel around the whole nest and always came back with the same number. I hope that this is all of them now though because i can only imagine that complications will start to arise the longer she delays having any that may be remaining. But she's very active, eating normally, her poops are a little smaller and darker than usual but i figure it's because of what her body has just been through?


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 13, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 2 Days old*

I tried to get individual shots but once again they WOULD NOT stop wriggling. So i got a couple shots of them all snuggled up. Little wriggling machines.

There is a chocolate! I've always wanted a choc bun! I think im going to keep it! I want to keep them all tbh, but i don't think i could go from 5 rabbits to 10/11 all of a sudden. So i told myself that i can only keep 2 at the very most and im going to try EXTREMELY hard to stick to that. lol

There's what looks to be 2 white ones, but one of the has a spot on its nose. Could it be a charlie? I don't see any spots anywhere else on its body. There are 2 that look almost silvery. It looks like they have some tan colour in the pic, but they don't in real like, they look totally grey/silver. And then there's the black one, well at least it looks black to me with a pink belly.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 13, 2013)

Well it's almost 9pm and the end of the bunnies 2nd day in the nest. I just checked up on them and they all have big fat bellies! YAAAAY! I can finally feel at ease now that i know for certain Merry is feeding them. They are MUCH rounder than they were yesterday and i read that sometimes mums wont feed the babies till a day after giving birth, though technically this is 2 days later, but at least i can go to bed tonight knowing they all got a nice big feed. Can't wait to see them again tomorrow. ^.^


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 13, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 3 Days old*

They're a little bigger and furrier today! I also discovered that the ones that looked grey in real life but like they might be sooty fawn in the picture ARE in fact going to be sooty fawn! Who'd have known the camera can pick up colours that the eye can't? Unless im just going blind. 

I'm very interested to see what they're going to look like should they survive and become healthy, fluffy bunbuns.

Here are some pics on their 3rd day of life. How on earth do you get the babies to stay still so ou can take individual shots, or is that near impossible?


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 14, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 4 Days old*

It's day 4 and the babies are all alive and i believe healthy. They are getting hairier! They also started bouncing all over the place but their bounces were uncoordinated, it kind of looked like the way popcorn bounces when they pop.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

Aww, they are so cute! I love them! I think its so cool that you named your buns after Lord Of The Ring (You did right?) I love those movies and the hobbit was great, I can't wait for parts two and three.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 14, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Aww, they are so cute! I love them! I think its so cool that you named your buns after Lord Of The Ring (You did right?) I love those movies and the hobbit was great, I can't wait for parts two and three.



I did indeed! I love The Hobbit and LotR. I tried reading some of his other stuff but i just couldn't get into them like i could his most famous works. I will try again sometime though. I can't wait either! I watched the Hobbit 5 times. lol ^.^


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

sweet_buns said:


> I did indeed! I love The Hobbit and LotR. I tried reading some of his other stuff but i just couldn't get into them like i could his most famous works. I will try again sometime though. I can't wait either! I watched the Hobbit 5 times. lol ^.^



I love them too! Hahaha, you watched the Hobbit 5 times?! My brother who is obsessed with Lord Of The Rings and the Hobbit, watched the Hobbit with us like 3-4 times, lol.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol nice! I can't get enough of LotR and the Hobbit.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't normally take them out and take pics at night, but Merry feeds them sometime between 6pm-9pm, so by the time the morning comes around, they're not as fat as they were the night before. Here they are all nice and plump.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 15, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 5 Days old*

Apparently they had another bit of a feed sometime this morning cause their bellies are plumper than usual. Not as much as when they have their night feed, but plumper than they usually are at this time. Except for 1, one of the greyish torty looking ones doesn't look like it's fed at all. I'm sure they were all plump last night though. Maybe i mistakenly looked at the other one that looks like him/her twice. I read to give them a little bit of honey to help them get through till their next feeding, so i let it lick a drop off my finger. Hope that was enough, didn't want to over do it.

Here they are on day 5, all still alive, getting bigger, starting to jump and climb out of the little container i use to check them all out. A few of them kinda sat still so i could take individual shots. They're becoming aware of things too. I'm so happy and thankful that they're all still alive when i check them each morning. I know they're not out of the woods yet, but it's hard not to get my hopes up, im already in love with them.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 15, 2013)

Chewbacca (the chocolate one) has a big nose like its dad. ^.^


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 16, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 6 Days old*

All 6 live to see another day, and what a beautiful day it is in the mountains. Apparently they needed to pee on me when i took them out for a check up and pics. But im used to it, a few of my brothers pee'd on me when they were babies too. My dad thought it was hilarious when the 2nd youngest pee'd in my face. The next day when he was doing that "pick the baby up and fly him through the air" thing pretending he's an aeroplane, he stopped, held him above his head and while my dads mouth was wide open, my brother vomited in his mouth. Gotta love karma. xD


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 16, 2013)

Aww, the babies are adorable! They really grow fast. They will be adults before you know it. Haha, that story about your dad and bro was funny!


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 16, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Aww, the babies are adorable! They really grow fast. They will be adults before you know it. Haha, that story about your dad and bro was funny!



If only they were babies forever! Then I'd have to keep them all without protest from anyone since i couldn't separate them from their mum. >.>

I'm "allowed" to keep 2, but im going to be sneaky and keep 3 (muahahaha). My cousin wants one so that means I'll only have to find homes for 2. That's assuming they all survive, still not out of the woods yet. Keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 16, 2013)

sweet_buns said:


> If only they were babies forever! Then I'd have to keep them all without protest from anyone since i couldn't separate them from their mum. >.>
> 
> I'm "allowed" to keep 2, but im going to be sneaky and keep 3 (muahahaha). My cousin wants one so that means I'll only have to find homes for 2. That's assuming they all survive, still not out of the woods yet. Keeping everything crossed.




Hahahaha yes! Not only would you get to keep them but they would always be babies, which would be fantastic as they are so adorable!

Yay, I would sneek as many as possible with out being noticed, lol. I'm pretty sure they will all survive, the mommy bun seems to be taking great care of them.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 17, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Hahahaha yes! Not only would you get to keep them but they would always be babies, which would be fantastic as they are so adorable!
> 
> Yay, I would sneek as many as possible with out being noticed, lol. I'm pretty sure they will all survive, the mommy bun seems to be taking great care of them.



Oh yes, that too! hehe

Yes she's doing an awesome job, so relieved because the whole ordeal was really stressing me out, then again i have a habit of making things seem worse than they actually are, worrying for nothing. Now I can relax and be excited!

I'm keeping Chewbacca, the choc bunny, one of the white ones (im going to be super thrilled if they open their eyes and one of them is a BEW! (I don't know if that's possible or not as i don't know much about genetics) and the 3rd will be either one of the torti ones or the chestnut. Can't wait to see what they look like in another week. ^.^

EDIT: I will probably keep the one that seems runty cause i have a soft spot for runty little battlers and needy animals. ^.^


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 17, 2013)

Is it just me or have they grown in the 10hrs since i last checked up on them?


----------



## Azerane (Apr 17, 2013)

But you can't keep the chocolate one, that one's mine  lol. They're all so beautiful, but I've always had a soft spot for animals with chocolate colouring.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 17, 2013)

Azerane said:


> But you can't keep the chocolate one, that one's mine  lol. They're all so beautiful, but I've always had a soft spot for animals with chocolate colouring.



Hehe me too! As well as Blues but there weren't any available at the time i got my bunnies. So when i realised there was a choc in the litter i was pretty stoked. ^.^


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 17, 2013)

sweet_buns said:


> Oh yes, that too! hehe
> 
> Yes she's doing an awesome job, so relieved because the whole ordeal was really stressing me out, then again i have a habit of making things seem worse than they actually are, worrying for nothing. Now I can relax and be excited!
> 
> ...



Chewbacca is an adorable bunny! Wouldn't it be funny if as he got older he got all furry just like the Chewbacca in Star Wars? 

Yes, that would be pretty cool if the white one opened its eyes and he was a BEW I don't know about genetics either but Ash had blue eyes when he was young and know they are black.

Aww, the runt is adorable! I'm glad you get to keep him.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes! I'm hoping he's going to be a fluff ball so i don't have to change his name lol (or her). As long as it's even just a little furrier than a mini lop usually is, I'll keep it's name. I wonder how old they have to be before you can start to tell what their coat is going to be like. Yeah the runts always have my heart. I don't know if this one is a runt though or if its just smaller than the others. I was really upset when the white runty one died. I tried to do everything i could to give it a chance but it didn't make it. =(


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 17, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 1 Week old*

It's the litters unbirthday today! Weeeeeeeeeeeee!

I decided that the ones i keep are going to have Alice in Wonderland theme'd names, so im changing Chewbacca's name to Jabberwookie! He's now half jabberwocky and half Wookie. xD

I'm going to call one of them The March Hare (aka Archie), not sure which one yet. And of course one will have to be called Alice, even if it's a boy. :hyper:

The chestnut one likes to sleep in my hand. He's always very active till i pick him up, then he just snuggles up in my hand and goes to sleep! Maybe I'm going to have to keep him instead, or as well. >.>


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 17, 2013)

The chestnut one is the biggest of them all, and so fat! I wonder if he's drinking most of the milk? Greedy little bugger. ^.^


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 17, 2013)

Moar pix, plus mum.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 17, 2013)

The babies are so cute! I love them all. Haha I think its funny that you gave some of the babies names from Alice in Wonderland. I watched that movie a few weeks ago.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 17, 2013)

The new one or the old one? I like them both, but the old one is my fav. ^.^


----------



## Azerane (Apr 18, 2013)

Jabberwocky is one of my favourite poems, know it by heart, which is a little sad. But I can blame my highschool art teacher for that, he used to recite it for us. Still, I remember it 9 years later


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow, those buns are just too cute. Have loved watching them grow from day 1 and it always amazes me still how much they change from day to day. I´d be really stuck if I had to choose which to keep and which to let go of....it is so difficult, I just love them all. Mom is so cute as well. 

Hope they just keep growing and look forward to seeing updates.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 18, 2013)

sweet_buns said:


> The new one or the old one? I like them both, but the old one is my fav. ^.^



I watched the new one. Hmm maybe I'll watch the old one if you say its better.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 18, 2013)

Multi-quote isn't working again. Sometimes it waits till I'm replying to a different post to show up. >.<

Jabberwocky is an interested poem even if it's hard to understand what he's talking about sometimes.

I know im going to have a hard time choosing which ones to keep. I'm definitely keeping the choc one only because ive always wanted a choc bunny and i finally have one of my very own! ^.^

Definitely watch the older Alice in wonderland if you can. Well it's not that old, i think it was made in the early 90's. Not 100% sure. That's my fav version anyway. There are older ones than that though and the cartoon version is still enjoyable to watch too. =)


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 18, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 8 Days old*

It's quite cold this morning so i didn't take as many pics as usual. They don't look that much different but they have grown quite a bit and their ears are a little more "loose", not sure exactly how to describe it, but they're not totally stuck to their heads like they were before. One ear pops up occasionally. ^.^ One of the white ones bit me! Well i don't know if it bit me or just nibbled my finger or what it was doing exactly, but it didn't hurt. Maybe it was grooming me? Who knows!


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm wondering whether fur is going to grow on the area where Merry accidentally scratched them? They've all scabbed over and healed pretty quickly. I guess i wont know for sure till the scabs fall off.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the new pictures! They are adorable as always!  Hmm, the fur will probably grow back quickly, I'm not sure, but baby bunnies grow so fast and they are getting lots of nutrition from their momma so it only makes since that the fur will grow back quickly.

Yes, I'll probably watch the older version of Alice in Wonderland. The new one was a bit confusing I was wondering if she actually dreamed the whole thing or did it really happen. I guess it was okay, I liked most of it. But I'd like to see how the old one is.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 18, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Thanks for the new pictures! They are adorable as always!  Hmm, the fur will probably grow back quickly, I'm not sure, but baby bunnies grow so fast and they are getting lots of nutrition from their momma so it only makes since that the fur will grow back quickly.
> 
> Yes, I'll probably watch the older version of Alice in Wonderland. The new one was a bit confusing I was wondering if she actually dreamed the whole thing or did it really happen. I guess it was okay, I liked most of it. But I'd like to see how the old one is.



I hope so, fingers crossed! =)

Here are a few links to the movies if you wanna watch them. 

Alice in Wonderland Cartoon
Alice in Wonderland (My fav version 1990)
Alice in Wonderland (Older Version 1985)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the links! I'll definitely try them!


----------



## Azerane (Apr 19, 2013)

Ahh, they're just so cute! The silvery-blue ones are looking really nice now too. Perhaps the one that bit you was looking for milk? Loving the updates.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 20, 2013)

they are just looking so good, love all the colours and those little faces are adorable, they all look really healthy as well. It´s just so exciting to see new pictures and seeing how they change every day.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry i haven't updated. My grandfather passed away so I haven't had time to update as I've been with the family. I have been checking in on the rabbits morning and night though and they're all doing great and i think all but 1 or 2 have opened their eyes. They're 11 days today. =) 

Will post pics in a bit.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 21, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 11 Days old*

Just waiting for the choc and 1 of the white ones to open their eyes now. But they look like they're starting to open, maybe they will be by the end of the day!


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 21, 2013)

Here are the rest of the pics. They ventured out for what i assume was the first time today. I saw the chestnut one come out first but by the time i had gone to get my phone he was back in the nest and a few others were out.


----------



## JBun (Apr 22, 2013)

Cute  Did mom look panicked when she saw the babies venturing out looking for her? My momma bun was frantic! She finally ended up hopping in the litter box to escape the babies pursuit of her. This is a really fun stage, after they open their eyes, cause they start exploring, then those little hops just pop out of no where. I just love when they are 2-4 weeks. All the newness of everything they do, plus they are still little enough that they like to snuggle, and don't just want to be off playing.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 22, 2013)

JBun said:


> Cute  Did mom look panicked when she saw the babies venturing out looking for her? My momma bun was frantic! She finally ended up hopping in the litter box to escape the babies pursuit of her. This is a really fun stage, after they open their eyes, cause they start exploring, then those little hops just pop out of no where. I just love when they are 2-4 weeks. All the newness of everything they do, plus they are still little enough that they like to snuggle, and don't just want to be off playing.



No she didn't seem to be very worried. She did hop over to them for a few seconds, them hopped back to her spot where she was having a snooze. 

It was so cute when they were coming out of their nest and hopping around in mums area, sniffing and it looked like they were nibbling on some hay or a pellet or something. I wonder if mum has fed them some of her poo yet?


----------



## JBun (Apr 22, 2013)

Sounds like you have a much calmer momma bun then I have. It was pretty funny to see mine searching for somewhere safe from all of those hungry babies.

Oh, I was going to mention something about the bars spacing. I can't tell how wide it is, but you'll want to make sure they can't squeeze their little bunny heads between the bars. They have a knack for finding trouble at this age


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 22, 2013)

JBun said:


> Sounds like you have a much calmer momma bun then I have. It was pretty funny to see mine searching for somewhere safe from all of those hungry babies.
> 
> Oh, I was going to mention something about the bars spacing. I can't tell how wide it is, but you'll want to make sure they can't squeeze their little bunny heads between the bars. They have a knack for finding trouble at this age



Eeek, thanks for the heads up, I'll see what i can do about making sure they can't stick their heads through. 

That would have been a funny sight to see. Poor mum bun probably realised her peace and quiet time was coming to an end. hehehe


----------



## Azerane (Apr 22, 2013)

How adorable! In that last picture in your first post of pictures, the little dusky grey one (whatever that colour is called, blue maybe? ) looks like it's going to have long hair.

Love them!


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 22, 2013)

Azerane said:


> How adorable! In that last picture in your first post of pictures, the little dusky grey one (whatever that colour is called, blue maybe? ) looks like it's going to have long hair.
> 
> Love them!



Yay! I <3 fluffy buns. hehe

I think it's a blue tort. They still look bluish tort rather than black but i guess they could still turn black? Or is what we see pretty much the colour they are going to be when they're older? :hyper:


----------



## Azerane (Apr 22, 2013)

Some rabbits change a lot through moults, but I think in this case that what you see here is generally what you're going to end up with.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 22, 2013)

Aww, they are all so cute! Its cute that they are opening their eyes now. And hopping about.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 22, 2013)

Just love seeing them all as they develop. You have such a mixture of colours and they are all so gorgeous...I just love seeing those little faces, they are just adorable. Keep the pics coming...I´m lovin them.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 22, 2013)

Azerane said:


> Some rabbits change a lot through moults, but I think in this case that what you see here is generally what you're going to end up with.



I hope so cause i love the blue. Though I'll still be happy even if they did end up black tort. ^.^



Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Aww, they are all so cute! Its cute that they are opening their eyes now. And hopping about.



Yes! One of the hopped out of the nest again, one of the white ones. I wonder if they hop around near mum when im asleep? :rabbithop



Chrisdoc said:


> Just love seeing them all as they develop. You have such a mixture of colours and they are all so gorgeous...I just love seeing those little faces, they are just adorable. Keep the pics coming...I´m lovin them.



I would have LOVED an orange and a blue, but i got a chocolate so im very happy i finally have a choc bun. ^.^

I really wish i could keep them all. It's going to be so hard saying goodbye to 2 of them. But at least I'll be able to see 1 of them whenever i want to as my cousin will be taking one. :happyrabbit:


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 22, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 12 Days old*

Here they are, 12 days later, their eyes wide open and ready to explore the world outside their nest box!

They all climbed out of the pink box i usually keep them in while i take pics and decided that they had to snuggle up to me. I didn't want to put them back in their nest box, it was just so adorable.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 22, 2013)

I couldn't get individual pics because they wouldn't stop trying to climb out of the box. Everytime i tried to take an individual shot, one of them climbed out so I'd move and the pic wouldn't turn out. I'll have to start using a deeper box.

I saw Merry feeding them for the first time! I only got to see her bum though. But it was exciting none the less. ^.^ You can see her bum too! :bunnybutt:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 22, 2013)

They are so so so adorable! It looks like some of them are going to be different than others some different colors some furry some more short furred. They are really cute! And that's exciting that you saw merry feeding the kits, it must have been so fun to watch!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 23, 2013)

I just think they are all just gorgeous. I love the picture where you can see the little white ones sleepy face. He has quite a wide nose but he´s adorable. Love all the colours but I have a weakness for little white bunnies. 

Good that you´ll get to get news on the ones you let go of. Loving the pics, yes, they are all so different and I´m sure their little personalities will soon develop. Any ideas on names yet ???


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 23, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 13 Days old*

They grow so much in 1 day!

How do people manage to get them to sit still in certain positions long enough to take pics? Most of them came out blurred or out of focus because as usual, they wouldn't sit still. -.- Some pics are just terrible quality but I'll upgrade my camera one day soon.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 23, 2013)

The first 6 in the previous post are of one of the blue torts. Do you think it's looking more like a black tort in one of them? It still looks blue in real life though. Then again my eyes have deceived me before! The last 4 are of the choc.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 23, 2013)

First 3 in the previous post is the choc bun.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 23, 2013)

Last of the pics.


----------



## Toady (Apr 23, 2013)

An absolutely beautiful box of baby buns!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 24, 2013)

A box of beautiful baby buns.....pack them up and send them here, I love them all. leaseplease:


----------



## Anaira (Apr 24, 2013)

*bursts into tears over the cute*


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 28, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 14 Days old*

Didn't have time to upload these earlier. It's harder getting pics of them altogether than it is getting individual snaps now. >.<


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 28, 2013)

1 more.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 28, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 16 Days old*


----------



## JBun (Apr 28, 2013)

Haha, they look like they are itching to get into all SORTS of trouble! Makes me miss having little babies around. They're so cute and so much fun, but they just grow too fast and aren't babies long enough. Enjoy the moment


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 28, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 17 Days old*


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 28, 2013)

More coming.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 28, 2013)

Few more coming.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 28, 2013)

Last pics.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 28, 2013)

JBun said:


> Haha, they look like they are itching to get into all SORTS of trouble! Makes me miss having little babies around. They're so cute and so much fun, but they just grow too fast and aren't babies long enough. Enjoy the moment



Haha yeah they seem to be in almost full explore mode now. Still sleeping a lot but are out and about a fair bit too. I just love them all to bits! ^.^


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 28, 2013)

They binky now! I'll try to take a video of them next weekend.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh, they are so adorable! I think my favorites are the fluffly white ones. So much cuteness!  I can't wait for the video!


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 29, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Oh, they are so adorable! I think my favorites are the fluffly white ones. So much cuteness!  I can't wait for the video!



I think all except the chestnut are going to be somewhat fluffy. The chestnut seems to have much shorter fur than the others, and a different texture too.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 29, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 18 Days old*


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 29, 2013)

Last of the pics.


----------



## cwolfec (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it sounded like I was having a seizure while I read this whole blog because those babies are SOOOO CUTE!!!! Man, I wanna have baby rabbits!! :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## sweet_buns (May 1, 2013)

cwolfec said:


> I'm pretty sure it sounded like I was having a seizure while I read this whole blog because those babies are SOOOO CUTE!!!! Man, I wanna have baby rabbits!! :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:



Hehe at first i was panicking because i wasn't prepared for baby rabbits and was so anxious about the babies but even more so for the mum because she wasn't supposed to breed so she was 2yrs and hadn't had a little before. But everything turned out ok and now im just so happy to have the babies and wish i could keep them all! ^.^


----------



## sweet_buns (May 1, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 3 Weeks old*


----------



## sweet_buns (May 1, 2013)

More to come.


----------



## sweet_buns (May 1, 2013)

Few more coming.


----------



## sweet_buns (May 1, 2013)

Last of the pics.


----------



## sweet_buns (May 1, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 20 Days old*

Also forgot to mention that there are 2 boys and 4 girls! Though it's my first time sexing babies so i will check again at in a few weeks. ^.^

And don't worry, the cord was unplugged and he didn't bite it, though it kinda looks like he is. I moved it away as soon as i took the pic.


----------



## sweet_buns (May 1, 2013)

More pics.


----------



## Tam O Ham (May 1, 2013)

this is fast becoming my daily cute fix. Bunny butt!


----------



## sweet_buns (May 1, 2013)

Tam O Ham said:


> this is fast becoming my daily cute fix. Bunny butt!



Hehe, I have more pics to post from yesterday. For some reason when i tried to upload more pics the picture uploader thing was lagging and wouldn't finish uploading. So going to try and get them all up today. =)


----------



## sweet_buns (May 1, 2013)

*Continued from 20 Days Old.*


----------



## sweet_buns (May 1, 2013)

*Last of the 20 Days Old pics.*


----------



## sweet_buns (May 1, 2013)

I wonder if any of their ears will lop. Atm it looks like they all have their dads straight ears. His are straight except at the very tip where they kind of flop a little.


----------



## sweet_buns (May 2, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 22 Days old*

Here they are, bigger, fatter and fluffier! :laughsmiley:

The white one in this post is one of the ones im keeping. Her name is Alice (from Alice in Wonderland).


----------



## JBun (May 2, 2013)

They're so adorable and fluffy! I just want to cuddle them  It's hard to know at this age, whether they'll lop or not. Sometimes they have to be a bit older before you'll be able to tell.


----------



## sweet_buns (May 2, 2013)

And this is Jabberwookiee (half Jabberwocky and half Wookiee), im keeping him too. :hyper:


----------



## sweet_buns (May 2, 2013)

JBun said:


> They're so adorable and fluffy! I just want to cuddle them  It's hard to know at this age, whether they'll lop or not. Sometimes they have to be a bit older before you'll be able to tell.



Hehe, i have to fight with myself to leave them alone lol.


----------



## sweet_buns (May 2, 2013)

And this is Queenie aka The Queen of Hearts. I'm keeping her also. :happyrabbit:


----------



## sweet_buns (May 3, 2013)

And here are the other 3 fluffy bums that i wish i could keep as well. I'm already feeling anxious knowing they'll be leaving me soon. =(


----------



## sweet_buns (May 10, 2013)

*Merry & Gimli's Litter @ 30 Days old*

I don't think I've double posted any pics, but please excuse me if i have. More coming.


----------



## sweet_buns (May 10, 2013)

Pics.


----------



## sweet_buns (May 11, 2013)

Moar pics.


----------



## sweet_buns (May 11, 2013)

And more.


----------



## JBun (May 11, 2013)

Looks like you have a few that might end up with a fuzzy coat. They're really cute! I love the pic of the one periscoping


----------



## sweet_buns (May 11, 2013)

Fin.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 11, 2013)

OMG! They are so adorable! Yes, it looks like a few might be fluffy when they grow up. Such cuties!  I love the last picture of the batch, where the cute little white rabbit is staring at the camera. Aww, he is so sweet!  I just want to pick him up and snuggle him!


----------



## sweet_buns (May 13, 2013)

Yeah! I think the 2 blue torts are going to be fuzzy, maybe not as fuzzy and 1 of the white ones has the same coat as the blue torts. They all have longer, softer coats than the chestnut baby but shorter than the 3 fuzzy ones. 

Good news! I might be able to keep them ALL! :dancingorig:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 13, 2013)

That's great that you may be able to keep them all!  I'm sure your so excited!


----------

